# Se me apaga la PC al ver sitio con Flash

## nachopro

Hola muchachos, quería saber cómo puedo arreglar esto: No puedo visitar sitios con Flash, la mayoría anda pero a veces al cargar cierto banner o menú hecho en Flash la PC se me apaga de una (como si la desconectase de la red eléctrica).

Esto me pasó en Debian también así que dudo que tenga que ver con Gentoo en particular.

Les cuento, estoy usando el Plugin oficial de Adobe: 9,0,124,0. Tengo una placa de video nVidia 6100 (onboard en chipset nForce 405) y uso los drivers oficiales. Me pasa en la versión 192.09 (que instala emerge) y 192.12, l a última disponible en nvidia.com

Uso firefox 2.0.0.14

Gracias, espero puedan ayudarme.

De momento instalé el Addon Flash-Block para que no se me apague la PC  :Sad: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Rarísimo! Compilando también se apaga? (O haciendo cualquier otra cosa que sobrecargue un poco al microprocesador como hace la porqueria esa de Flash?)

Salud!

----------

## nachopro

no no, con algunos swfs se apaga. es decir: entro a www.fravega.com.ar y pum, se apaga. por ahí entro en un fotolog y carga los swfs sin problemas

no sé qué será. pero del micro no es, compilé mil cosas, tengo varios servicios levantados (MySQL, ligHTTPd, OpenSSH)

teniendo mil cosas abiertas (usando toda la ram) no pasa nada...

me temo que sea algo del plugin de flash o de firefox... no sé. sacando eso, la PC anda re bien..

pd: cómo puedo saber con qué flags de USE compilé el FireFox??

pd2: si hay algún log que pueda haber, díganmelo que lo posteo (soy un bebé en Gentoo y linux en general)

pd3: Muchas gracias   :Very Happy: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> no no, con algunos swfs se apaga. es decir: entro a www.fravega.com.ar y pum, se apaga. por ahí entro en un fotolog y carga los swfs sin problemas
> 
> no sé qué será. pero del micro no es, compilé mil cosas, tengo varios servicios levantados (MySQL, ligHTTPd, OpenSSH)
> 
> teniendo mil cosas abiertas (usando toda la ram) no pasa nada...
> ...

 

Parece un fallo de hardware, incluso si no es evidente a primera vista.

Tu kernel no debería permitir que un programa apagara el pc por muy defectuoso que sea (asumo que estás usando un kernel estable con drivers estables). Por tanto, si no hay ningún módulo defectuoso, lo único que queda es el hardware.

Algunas cosas a tener en cuenta:

- El apagado ¿es en seco o se apagan los servicios como si hicieras halt?

- ¿Overclocking?

- ¿Has testead tu ram, por si acaso?

- Monitoriza la temperatura de tu cpu, y la temperatura  de tu tarjeta gráfica.

----------

## nachopro

i92guboj: Parece un fallo de hardware, incluso si no es evidente a primera vista.

Eso pensé, pero en Ubuntu nunca me lo hizo, aunque sí en Debian  :Sad: 

i92guboj: Tu kernel no debería permitir que un programa apagara el pc por muy defectuoso que sea (asumo que estás usando un kernel estable con drivers estables). Por tanto, si no hay ningún módulo defectuoso, lo único que queda es el hardware.

>> Instalé el Kernel 2.6.24-r4. Me basé en la configuración que viene en el Mini CD NetInstall y sólo quité drivers que mi PC no tiene.

i92guboj: - El apagado ¿es en seco o se apagan los servicios como si hicieras halt?

>> Se apaga como si desenchufara el cable de energía de la fuente.

i92guboj: - ¿Overclocking?

>> No. Además desactivé el Cool'n Quiet desde el BIOS (aunque no tenga que ver con overclocking)

i92guboj: - ¿Has testead tu ram, por si acaso?

>> Nunca tuve paciencia para hacerlo  :Sad: 

i92guboj: - Monitoriza la temperatura de tu cpu, y la temperatura  de tu tarjeta gráfica.

>> El CPU está fresquito, no pasa los 40 grados. La placa de video viene integrada en el chipset, así que estimo que también está fresca.

Hace un buen tiempo que tengo la misma fuente de alimentación. Quizás sea hora de cambiarla aunque dudo que sea eso.

Puede tener que ver en algo el OpenGL y/o Composite?? (aunque ahora mismo no tengo habilitado la extensión composite en el Xorg   :Confused: 

----------

## Cereza

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> Hace un buen tiempo que tengo la misma fuente de alimentación. Quizás sea hora de cambiarla aunque dudo que sea eso.
> 
> Puede tener que ver en algo el OpenGL y/o Composite?? (aunque ahora mismo no tengo habilitado la extensión composite en el Xorg  :?

 

Si tienes piezas a mano siempre puedes ir sustituyendo y probando para descartar cosas, por ejemplo pincha una tarjeta gráfica vieja aunque sea y prueba si usandola pasa lo mismo, y lo mismo con la RAM, la fuente y todo lo que puedas cambiar, así a primeras sí parece un problema de hardware.

Saludos.

----------

## nachopro

Por el momento no tengo hardware para probar e ir descartando  :Sad: 

Veré si puedo conseguir una Fuente de alimentación nueva y les cuento  :Razz: 

Por las dudas les comento sobre mi Hardware quizás a alguien también le pase (espero que no):

```
-Computer-

Micro:    AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+

Memoria:  1GB Ram (64 compartidos con la placa de video)

Mother:   ECS GeForce6100SM-M (v1.0)

Chipset:  GeForce 6100 nForce 405/PCI/SSE2/3DNOW!

Disco:    HDT722516DLAT80

DVD:      SONY DVD RW DW-D26A

```

Y bueno, supongo que por el momento quedará muerto este tema. Cuando tenga noticias les aviso  :Wink: 

Gracias a todos

----------

## sirope

XDXDXDXD Que divertido tu PC.. A veces se me cerró el navegador.. Una vez en mi vida se me han caido las X, pero nunca había visto algo así xD

Suerte!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ekz

 *sirope wrote:*   

> XDXDXDXD Que divertido tu PC.. A veces se me cerró el navegador.. Una vez en mi vida se me han caido las X, pero nunca había visto algo así xD
> 
> Suerte!!   

 

Las consecuencias de usar software propietario  :Twisted Evil:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Saaludos

----------

## JuanSimpson

Yo también uso el plugin net-www/netscape-flash y no se apaga mi pc, pero como se calienta con cualquier flash, aun que sea un insignificante baner.

Y en otro pc de 64bits como el de nachopro no pasa eso, aún que hay que tener librerías de 32 y 64 bits :S

En fin, a veces opto por no darle permisos de lectura al plugin y todo OK

----------

## nachopro

Bueno, malas noticias... la fuente (pese a capacitores inflados) no era.. ahora tengo una fuente nueva y sigue pasando...

Puede que sea la memoria y/o el mother (ya que tiene placa de video integrada)

Cuando haga algún otro cambio de hardware los vuelvo a postear

gracias

----------

## juampeII

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> Bueno, malas noticias... la fuente (pese a capacitores inflados) no era.. ahora tengo una fuente nueva y sigue pasando...
> 
> Puede que sea la memoria y/o el mother (ya que tiene placa de video integrada)
> 
> Cuando haga algún otro cambio de hardware los vuelvo a postear
> ...

 

Hola mira tengo el mismo problema desde hace tiempo, formateado el pc y sigue igual por favor si descubres algo comunicamelo por q ademas mis conocimientos de esto son escasos. Cuendo pasan unos minutos con un video o descargando un archivo PDF parece que alguien tirara del cable y te desenchufara todo. Mi correo es jugamox@hotmail.com. SOCORRO.

----------

## nachopro

Chicos, creo que lo solucioné! (bue, yo no  :Razz: )

Ayer compré una placa GeForce 8500GT PCIe (una placa común y corriente) y desde entonces no se me volvió a apagar la PC a visitar sitios con flash... de hecho estoy visitanto www.fravega.com.ar sin problemas..

Se ve que la placa onboard (GeFoce6100) tenía algo que ver...  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: : :Very Happy: 

Bueno, cualquier novedad se las comunico. saludos!

----------

## sefirotsama

Entonces... error por hardware? Que se supone que alguna instrucción provoca un mal comportamiento sobre el hardware? que el flash entra en zona crítica y cuelga el S.O.? Problemas de concurrencia tal vez?

El problema es que nadie puede echar ojo ahí para mirar en que metieron tanto la pata esa gente como para causar cosas así...

----------

